# ******** ******** Diablo 3



## Crysisheld (16. Mai 2012)

Ich hasse diesen Haufen digitale ********. Nach der Installation die ja schon fast 2 Stunden gedauert hat, habe ich den Fehler gemacht die Sprache auf Englisch zu stellen. Anstatt wie vom Spiel ein Neustart wird jetzt wieder ein Download gestartet und ich soll allen ernstes 2,6 GB Daten mit einer Übertragungsrate von unter 32kb/sec downloaden. Ich habe mich noch nie so geägert teures Geld für ein Spiel bezahlt zu haben. Sogar Operation Raccoon City hat nach der Installation alle Sprachen zur Auswahl, ohne dass ich über 2 GB downloaden muss. 

Wenn Blizzard einem schon diesen Downloadzwang aufdrückt, dann bitte mit gescheiten Übertragungsraten. Nach StarCraft2 müssten die Entwickler eigentlich gelernt haben. Aber abkassieren ist wohl wichtiger als Server aufstocken. 

******** Blizzard, ******** Diablo3 *IMHO       *


----------



## papiermacher03 (16. Mai 2012)

kannst doch die sprache wieder umstellen


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Mai 2012)

Nein geht eben nicht, ich hab auch zurücksetzen probiert ich komme nicht mehr in das hauptmenü - ich glaub ich schmeiss die ******** kiste mit dem Spiel gleich aus dem Fenster - ich flipp hier gleich aus. Seit 7 Uhr hock ich jetzt an dieser ******** Kiste! 

:Edit: 

Da geht immer noch nix - hab die ******** über Nacht laufen lassen 36% gestern waren es 17% Mist verdammter. Blizzard die Abzock Könige!!!


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (17. Mai 2012)

Gibt´s hier im Forum eigentlich sowas wie einen Schimpfwortfilter? Ernsthaft, ich kann die Aufregung ja verstehen, aber muss so ne Ausdrucksweise sein?

Und was eine niedrige DL-Rate mit dem inflationären Begriff "Abzocke" zu tun hat, ist mir auch schleierhaft? Musst du etwa für den DL bezahlen? Nein. Und wenn du auf Englisch spielen wolltest, dann hätte es von Anfang an die Möglichkeit gegeben, im Battlenet-Account die Installationssprache auf Englisch einzustellen.

Ich kanns grundsätzlich verstehen, spiele meistens auch lieber auf Englisch. Aber bei D3 ist die deutsche Ausgabe nun wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2012)

hast du an einem abend vor einem feiertag nichts besseres zu tun, als stundenlang fluchend vor dem rechner zu sitzen? das ist aber traurig.


----------



## hifumi (17. Mai 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hast du an einem abend vor einem feiertag nichts besseres zu tun, als stundenlang fluchend vor dem rechner zu sitzen? das ist aber traurig.


 
Wenn man sich den Abend eigentlich für Diablo 3 freigehalten hatte, aber dann nicht spielen kann...?


----------



## Crysisheld (17. Mai 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Abend eigentlich für Diablo 3 freigehalten hatte, aber dann nicht spielen kann...?


 
So schauts aus. 

@Milchmausi. Was das mit Abzocke zu tun hat. Hmm denk mal scharf nach. Anstatt Serverbänke aufzustocken und bei hohem Spielerandrang trotzdem schnelle Downloadgeschwindigkeiten zu bieten, zählt Blizzard lieber die Kohle die es wieder mal eingenommen. Da wird nichts in Server investiert nur selber einsacken - das ist die ********. 

Und es ist ja nicht so, als ob das was Neues wäre bei Blizzard. WOW kannst du voll vergessen, wenn du heute neu installierst musst du auch erst mal nach Cataclysm Updaten im Gigabyte Bereich und downloaden mit 100kb/sec. 

Starcraft II genau das gleiche - ok man muss keine GB laden, aber die Server sind auch wieder ******** langsam!!! Das ist so eine Frechheit und wenn Blizzard dann ein Spiel rausbringt nach über 12 Jahren kommen alle gerannt wie die Fliegen zur ********. OMG 

Nie wieder werde ich von denen ein Spiel kaufen. 

Ach ja Installation ist jetzt bei 42% - das ist so lächerlich...


----------



## Mothman (17. Mai 2012)

Verstehe deinen Frust gut. 
Aber Blizzard als Abzocker zu bezeichnen, weil das Spiel bei DIR Probleme macht?! Etwas gewagt. 
Ich habe seit dem 15.5.2012 um ca. 1 Uhr keinerlei Probleme mit dem Spiel. 
Also mich wollten die scheinbar nicht abzocken, sondern nur dich.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Mai 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Gibt´s hier im Forum eigentlich sowas wie einen Schimpfwortfilter? Ernsthaft, ich kann die Aufregung ja verstehen, aber muss so ne Ausdrucksweise sein?


 
Gerade von Moderatoren  mein Install betrug 20 min. Von der DVD halt.


----------



## Mothman (17. Mai 2012)

Es gab vor kurzem für ein paar Tage einen Filter. Das war aber eher nicht geplant das beizubehalten. Normalerweise haben wir hier kein Problem mit "bad language" und alle drücken sich im Rahmen aus. Und ein paar Worte sind nun mal in den Sprachgebrauch übergegangen. Sowas wie "scheiße" z.B.

Also die paar "Ausraster", die wir hier haben, rechtfertigt imo so einen Filter nicht. Ich bin da eher für "freedom of speech", solange kein Mitglied der Community beleidigt wird.


----------



## chbdiablo (17. Mai 2012)

Also, die 7,6 GB Preload konnte ich letzte Woche sehr schnell laden, da war nichts mit 100 kb/s oder so. Ich schätze mal, dass momentan die Server eben voll ausgelastet sind und es deshalb zu Engpässen kommt. Dass Blizzard hier nicht investiert liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass diese extra Server nur für ein paar Tage zum Release gebraucht werden und dann eigentlich wieder überflüssig sind.


----------



## Crysisheld (17. Mai 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Also, die 7,6 GB Preload konnte ich letzte Woche sehr schnell laden, da war nichts mit 100 kb/s oder so. Ich schätze mal, dass momentan die Server eben voll ausgelastet sind und es deshalb zu Engpässen kommt. Dass Blizzard hier nicht investiert liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass diese extra Server nur für ein paar Tage zum Release gebraucht werden und dann eigentlich wieder überflüssig sind.


 
Nun also bei WOW hast du auch beim normalen Spielbetrieb, wenn du nach längerem Nicht-Spielen wieder mal Cataclysm installierst lahme Server. Überflüssig finde ich sie nicht. Zum einen zahlt man bares Geld zum anderen ist das eine Zumutung, dass einige User mit Downloadraten unter 100kb/sec abgespeist werden. Das freut mich für dich natürlich, wenn du keinerlei Probleme hast. Ich gehöre aber leider zu dem Teil der Kunden, die eben jetzt genau wie du Geld bezahlt haben und nicht spielen können.    

Jetzt haben wir gleich 14 Uhr und die Installation ist bei 53% ich habe wirklich besseres zu tun um jetzt schon über einen Tag lang ein Spiel zu installieren. Sorry aber wenn das jeder Hersteller so machen würde... 

Wieso machen die es nicht wie z.B. EA, bzw. STEAM. Dass das Spiel ganz normal über die DVD installiert wird um am Ende die Updates geladen werden. Nein mann muss ja wieder mal Extrawürste machen. Wieso werden die Patches nicht ganz normal wie früher zum download angeboten, wo ich von verschieden Mirrors wählen kann, wenn z.B. mal ein Server überlastet ist. 

Nein Früher war doch irgendwie alles besser und einfacher. 

Die Installation werde ich jetzt abbrechen, weil ich mich schon viel zu viel über diesen verdammten ******** hier aufgeregt habe. Am liebsten würde ich die Packung samt DVD an die Wand nageln so regt mich der Dreck hier auf.     

Da ist mir Origin 1000 mal lieber als jemals wieder so einen Schrott von Blizzard zu kaufen und dann nicht spielen zu können, weil die Firma aus den vergangenen Jahren (WOW, StarCraft2) einfach nicht gelernt hat. Nein, nein, nein.


----------



## McDrake (17. Mai 2012)

Meine Frau hat das Spiel vor 1 1/2 Stunden angefangen zu installieren und kann jetzt spielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2012)

Wenn man Probleme mit der Downloadgeschwindigkeit hat, dann sollte man bei dem Blizzard Downloader mal in den Optionen gucken... da gibt es sowas das heißt: "P2P Download aktivieren (so heißts zumindest in WoW)" oder so ähnlich. Da muss man das Häkchen rausmachen, dann lädt er auch schneller


----------



## Crysisheld (17. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn man Probleme mit der Downloadgeschwindigkeit hat, dann sollte man bei dem Blizzard Downloader mal in den Optionen gucken... da gibt es sowas das heißt: "P2P Download aktivieren (so heißts zumindest in WoW)" oder so ähnlich. Da muss man das Häkchen rausmachen, dann lädt er auch schneller


 
Danke für den Tipp, das habe ich gestern schon gemacht und es ist absolut wurscht ob der ******** Haken drin oder draussen ist. Der Download ist immer noch genau so ******** langsam... So ein Saftladen!


----------



## McDrake (17. Mai 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, das habe ich gestern schon gemacht und es ist absolut wurscht ob der Scheiss Haken drin oder draussen ist. Der Download ist immer noch genau so Scheiss langsam... So ein Saftladen!


 
Jetzt mal im ernst:
So kenn ich Dich gar nicht.
Komm doch mal wieder ein wenig runter


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2012)

Hast du denn irgendein Antivirenprogramm/Firewall das da stören könnte? Kaspersky etc.?


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Abend eigentlich für Diablo 3 freigehalten hatte, aber dann nicht spielen kann...?


 
dann mache ich zumindest was anderes, wobei ich ohnehin kaum auf die idee käme mir einen abend für ein spiel 'freizhualten'.
oder sitzt du stundenlang vor dem fernseher, wenn kabel ausgefallen ist oder der satellit nicht erreichbar ist? das wäre nämlich das gleiche in grün.
ich  möchte mir aber nicht anmaßen über andere zu urteilen. ist nur meine meinung dazu.


----------



## MICHI123 (17. Mai 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ich hasse diesen Haufen digitale Scheisse. Nach der Installation die ja schon fast 2 Stunden gedauert hat, habe ich den Fehler gemacht die Sprache auf Englisch zu stellen. Anstatt wie vom Spiel ein Neustart wird jetzt wieder ein Download gestartet und ich soll allen ernstes 2,6 GB Daten mit einer Übertragungsrate von unter 32kb/sec downloaden. Ich habe mich noch nie so geägert teures Geld für ein Spiel bezahlt zu haben. Sogar Operation Raccoon City hat nach der Installation alle Sprachen zur Auswahl, ohne dass ich über 2 GB downloaden muss.
> 
> Wenn Blizzard einem schon diesen Downloadzwang aufdrückt, dann bitte mit gescheiten Übertragungsraten. Nach StarCraft2 müssten die Entwickler eigentlich gelernt haben. Aber abkassieren ist wohl wichtiger als Server aufstocken.
> 
> ******** Blizzard, ******** Diablo3 *IMHO       *


 
Englisch ist doch eh besser?! 

Hast du das Game gedownloaded und dann hast du die Sprache umgestellt? 
Ist dann doch besser wenn beim Download niht gleich alle Sprachen mit drin sind, sonst würd das ja noch länger dauern, da die mesiten Leute ja eh beie einer Sprache bleiben...


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2012)

Reichlich übertrieben, sich dermaßen zu beschweren, nur weil Du es unbedingt in einer anderen Sprache haben willst, als Du es gekauft hast... wieso überhaupt Englisch? die dt. Synchro ist IMHO sehr gut gelungen, alles gute Schauspielerstimmen - und grad bei so einem Spiel wäre es selbst bei nicht so tollen Sprechern eher unwichtig, da die Dialoge eher Nebensache und recht kurz sind.


----------



## WeiseBruenette (17. Mai 2012)

*Die Lösung*

Mit dem Client "English (US)" runterladen, der ca. 30 MB groß ist, statt den 7 MB großen deutschen. Da geht  der Download mit voller Geschwindigkeit.

Wenn der Download abgeschlossen ist, sollte das mit der Sprachumstellung dann vermutlich auch schneller gehen.

Hier der verlgeich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeiseBruenette (18. Mai 2012)

... Sobald man ins Spiel "darf", stellt man die Sprache um, worauf dann das Spiel geschlossen wird und der Downloader neu startet. Nun in deutsch, und es werden die restlichen (lokalisierten) Dateien mit voller Geschwindigkeit runtergeladen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerth (18. Mai 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ich hasse diesen Haufen digitale ********. Nach der Installation die ja schon fast 2 Stunden gedauert hat, habe ich den Fehler gemacht die Sprache auf Englisch zu stellen.


 Haha genau den selben Fehler habe ich auch gemacht


----------



## Worrel (18. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Reichlich übertrieben, sich dermaßen zu beschweren, nur weil Du es unbedingt in einer anderen Sprache haben willst, als Du es gekauft hast... wieso überhaupt Englisch? die dt. Synchro ist IMHO sehr gut gelungen, alles gute Schauspielerstimmen - und grad bei so einem Spiel wäre es selbst bei nicht so tollen Sprechern eher unwichtig, da die Dialoge eher Nebensache und recht kurz sind.


Dialoge Nebensache? Diablo 3 ist doch kein Shooter.
Ich hab alleine bei dem Juwelenhändler ne Viertelstunde verbracht, alleine, um mir mal die ganzen Dialoge anzuhören.

Ich finde, die Dialoge sind ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Spiels, weil sie einem Hintergrundinformationen darüber geben, warum man das Quest machen sollte oder warum Charakter X so handelt, wie Charakter X es tut.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dialoge Nebensache? Diablo 3 ist doch kein Shooter.
> Ich hab alleine bei dem Juwelenhändler ne Viertelstunde verbracht, alleine, um mir mal die ganzen Dialoge anzuhören.


 klar, aber im Vergleich zum Spielanteil sind die Dialoge ein sehr kleiner Bestandteil und zudem noch nicht mal "videoartig" umgesetzt, wo einen eine fehlende Lippensynchronität stören könnte, sondern es wird "nur" vorgelesen - bei so was muss man schon sehr empfindlich sein, wenn man da ganz ganz ganz unbedingt die englische Synchro haben will   und die dt. Synchro ist eben IMHO sehr gut, wüßte nicht, was es da auszusetzen gibt.


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Mai 2012)

So habe es eben nochmals mit dem US Client probiert. Da habe ich nun folgendes Problem. Updating Setup Files.... dann ist er ca bei sagen wir mal 95% und dann geht meine Internetverbindung weg. (Dieses gelbe Ausrufezeichen kommt dann) Das kommt jedes mal. Hab schon 4 mal probiert zu installieren. Antivirus und Firewall habe ich deaktiviert - sogar die Windows Firewall ist aus. Hey das ist so ein Witz  Was soll ich jetzt machen. Ich hock seit 15. hier und krieg den Schrott net installiert. Blizzard ihr seid so ein Saftladen!!!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2012)

Warum spielst Du es nicht einfach auf Deutsch? ^^


Und wenn Du ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen bei deiner Internetverbindung hast (scheint ja so zu sein), liegt es ganz sicher nicht an Blizzard - wäre mir neu, dass ein Spieledownload die Verbindung des PCs kappt...


----------



## Chronik (18. Mai 2012)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage.

Ich nehm jetzt mal als Beispiel ORIGIN und BF3. Ich hab mir die CE gekauft (vorbestellt), als sie da war große freude. Also sofort die CD/DVD ausgepackt und installiert.
Aber es ging nicht ORIGIN wollte immer wieder das Spiel downloaden - trotz ORIGIN Patch. 

Nun zu meiner Frage. Wenn ich mir D3 hole aber nicht in der digital Version (ich steh auf CDs/DVDs^^), bekomm ich da auch so schwierigkeiten bei/mit der installation oder wird das Game ganz normal von der CD/DVD installiert (so wie es eig. sein muss), und muss dann "nur" noch die Patches runterladen (was ja automatisch gehn müsste oder?)?

btw: wer noch wissen will was mit ORIGIN und BF3 passiert ist. Nun ja ich hab es zurückgeschickt und voll erstattet bekommen, trotz aktivierung xP.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Mai 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Nun zu meiner Frage. Wenn ich mir D3 hole aber nicht in der digital Version (ich steh auf CDs/DVDs^^), bekomm ich da auch so schwierigkeiten bei/mit der installation oder wird das Game ganz normal von der CD/DVD installiert


 Bei mir jedenfalls war es so. Hab das spiel im bnet aktiviert, anschliessend hat er es von meiner DVD installiert. Kann nicht anders gewesen sein, denn es hat nur knapp 20min gedauert^^


----------



## Chronik (18. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hab das spiel im bnet aktiviert, anschliessend hat er es von meiner DVD installiert.


 Wie läuft das überhaupt mit der installation ab? Muss ich erst D3 bei Battle.net installieren (ggf. verlangt es das) oder mach ich das einfach nach der installation (der Insatll Client leitet mich nach der Installation automatisch auf Battle.net) oder machst das automatisch?


----------



## golani79 (19. Mai 2012)

Du brauchst einfach nen Account den du dir auf der battle.net Seite einrichten kannst.
Dort kannst du auch under Manage Account den Gamekey hinzufügen - installieren musst du bzgl. battlenet nichts extra.
Einfach Spiel installieren, mit deinem battle.net Account einloggen und zocken.

Bevor die Installation startet, fragt dich der Client noch, ob du das Spiel noch aktivieren willst - dann wirst du auf die battle.net Seite geleitet - oder ob du das schon gemacht hast.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> klar, aber im Vergleich zum Spielanteil sind die Dialoge ein sehr kleiner Bestandteil und zudem noch nicht mal "videoartig" umgesetzt, wo einen eine fehlende Lippensynchronität stören könnte, sondern es wird "nur" vorgelesen - bei so was muss man schon sehr empfindlich sein, wenn man da ganz ganz ganz unbedingt die englische Synchro haben will   und die dt. Synchro ist eben IMHO sehr gut, wüßte nicht, was es da auszusetzen gibt.


 Wenn ich mir bei den Achievements anschaue, wieviel ich mir bisher von den Dialogen etc angehört habe und wie viele noch nicht, dann muss ich feststellen, daß Diablo 3 sehr viel Text enthält. Und da es voll vertont ist - sprich: es gibt keine Dialogzeilen, die man nur lesen kann - ist die Wahl von guten Sprechern sehr wichtig. Wenn da jemand nur halbherzig bei der Sache wäre oder den Akzent der Sprechrolle nicht konstant durchhalten würde, wäre das für die Atmosphäre fatal.

Bedenke: gefühlte 50% aller NPCs haben Dialogzeilen, sämtliche Haupt- und Nebencharaktere äußern sich je nach Quest- und Storyfortschritt in neuen Dialogen zur aktuellen Situatuion, sämtliche Bücher, die man findet, werden einem vorgelesen ...

... vernünftige Sprecher sind in D3 beileibe kein Nebenschauplatz und "Lippensynchronität" bei weitem nicht das einzige wichtige Kriterium.

Bonusinfo: Bei D3 gibt es rund 15.000 gesprochene Dialogzeilen.


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warum spielst Du es nicht einfach auf Deutsch? ^^
> 
> 
> Und wenn Du ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen bei deiner Internetverbindung hast (scheint ja so zu sein), liegt es ganz sicher nicht an Blizzard - wäre mir neu, dass ein Spieledownload die Verbindung des PCs kappt...




Hallo, 

das Problem ist das gleiche wenn ich es von der DVD starte (deutsch) kommt Updaten der Installationsdateien und kurz vor Schluss stürzt der Updater ab.


----------

